# Original '37 Lady RMS



## saladshooter (Aug 12, 2018)

Howdy

I would love to own an original lady CWC RMS. Looking for a complete _Original 37._

PM me please.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2018)

Still dreaming!

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 19, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 30, 2019)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 6, 2019)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 12, 2019)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 3, 2021)

I don't like any of the Christmas gift suggestions that my wife provided me. Any original 37 lady supremes for sale?

Thanks for helping make Christmas merry!
Chad


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2021)

Pics always help!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 28, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking.
> 
> Thanks!
> ChadView attachment 1543803



Had to save that one before it gets deleted!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2022)

Notice the stem? First Supreme I've seen with the Bellows stem.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Notice the stem? First Supreme I've seen with the Bellows stem.
> View attachment 1543810



Sure it's not a "Cushion" stem  🤔 🙄


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 21, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

